# Old Threads Coming Up Again



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 13, 2017)

It's doing it again..  Old threads popping up without a new post to it... last post to this thread was 11/29/16 ... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117243/j-r-little-red-smokehouse-model-250fse


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2017)

It had a comment waiting to be approved.  Now you can see the new comment


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorta like a CraigsList scam......EH


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 13, 2017)

oh..  ok..  thanks you guys...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 13, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> oh.. ok.. thanks you guys...


Not saying they are, its how they do it on CL. They steal the pic and info and re sale it with shipping included and the buyer never gets the goods.


----------

